# Looking for work in NW NJ, NE PA



## fkessler52 (Nov 21, 2005)

Looking for work in Warren, Sussex, West Morris counties in NJ. Looking for work in PA - Stroudsburg, Pocono.

(973) 479-0114
[email protected]

F 350, 8.5ft Blizzard Straight Blade


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

*plowing*

Might have some work for you. Email me at [email protected]

Let me know where you are located.


----------

